# Any good freeware sites for Pocket PC?



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Does anyone know of any good freeware sites for Pocket PC downloads that they like? I mean i have googled this already but i want to know if anyone has a personal pick.

NOTE: The less sifting through "shareware" to get to the "freeware" the better.


Thanks.


----------



## Tony6212 (Jan 13, 2004)

*** crack site removed ***


----------



## GoldStar611 (Jan 24, 2006)

www.freewareppc.com is where I get ALL of my pocket pc stuff for free.


----------



## Tony6212 (Jan 13, 2004)

_Link to warez & malware removed _

please be careful what you post Tony


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tony, that's two posts in a single thread to crack/warez sites. Any more like that, and you'll be looking for a new place to post.


----------



## KillDaOrder (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah, I would definitely recommend freewareppc.com. :up: Also, PDAGold and PDAStreet are pretty decent.

Good luck.


----------

